# Not Sure Of The value



## Mojang (May 27, 2015)

I was given these two bikes A couple years back by A friend . I no longer want them or have room for them so I was curious what was the best way to sell them ?  ebay  in an auction or perhaps a buy it now ?  and what are they even worth ?


----------



## Robertriley (May 27, 2015)

$600 on the red one (the money is in the light and tank) and $1000 on the girls bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 27, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> $1200-1500 on the girls bike.




Seems a bit on the high side, no? Beautiful bike, but un-lit tank,missing fender light & SW floating hub, incorrect wheels,pedals,stem,seat & a repaint...


----------



## vincev (May 27, 2015)

Girls bike looks great but the "restoration" probably  really hurt more than helped the price.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 27, 2015)

Looks like a new wheelset on the Hawthorne. Possibly on the Merc as well. Both great looking bikes nevertheless


Almost forgot...Welcome to The Cabe!


----------



## Robertriley (May 27, 2015)

You are right Mike, I was high


----------



## rustjunkie (May 27, 2015)

Those colors really work on that Mercury; looks great


----------



## vincev (May 27, 2015)

Mojang said:


> I was given these two bikes A couple years back by A friend .
> 
> You have one hell of a friend!!


----------



## Robertriley (May 27, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Mojang (May 27, 2015)

I was just offered $250 shipped for the Tank, rack and light by Robertriley  is that A good offer ? I wish I knew more about bikes


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 27, 2015)

Neat bikes! Hope they go to a good home!


----------



## THE STIG (May 27, 2015)

Mojang said:


> I was just offered $250 shipped for the Tank, rack and light by Robertriley  is that A good offer ? I wish I knew more about bikes




Shhhhh......... keep that secret


----------



## fordmike65 (May 27, 2015)

They both look like nice riders. Why not keep them together & enjoy? Or find someone else that will enjoy them as-is?


----------



## bikewhorder (May 27, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> You are right Mike, I was high




That's no excuse.  Even when I'm high I still know what this stuff is worth.


----------



## Mojang (May 27, 2015)

I would like for someone to keep them together & enjoy riding them , but at the end of the day I just want rid of them . Hopefully someone might make me a good offer for the pair or I might offer them on ebay to the highest bidder . I guess I was just looking for some good advise on the best way to unload them .


----------



## Robertriley (May 27, 2015)

Put the girls bike on ebay with a "but it now"...It's a pretty one!  I'm thinking it Will pull $1000 plus


----------



## Mojang (May 27, 2015)

Thanks to all who helped me out .I got A few offers and ideas ,  Not sure what exactly I'm going to do yet but Some of you were very helpful


----------



## bikeyard (May 27, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like a new wheelset on the Hawthorne. Possibly on the Merc as well. Both great looking bikes nevertheless
> 
> 
> Almost forgot...Welcome to The Cabe!




Wheels are postwar cleveland welding.  As found on Western Flyer, Roadmaster, Hawthorne, etc.


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 27, 2015)

nice bikes


----------



## jkent (May 27, 2015)

Why part the bike out?
Put a price on it and at least try to sell complete first.
If you sell off the money maker parts off the bike whats left? Not much so are you willing to sell the complete bike for $350?
I'll give that for it.
Please just give us an opportunity to buy the bicycle compete before you decide to part it out.
JKent


----------



## CWCMAN (May 27, 2015)

Hummmm, that red Hawthorn sure looks familiar.

Are you located in Canada  I say sell the parts to Robertriley


----------



## Eric (May 27, 2015)

This was starting to read like a troll or a prank.


----------



## Conkity (May 28, 2015)

It's an ex-caber that uses many accounts here and ebay.  I didn't want to sell her my 1936 Roadmaster flat tant for $850 about 6 months ago and she's been following me here and ebay harassing me.  She's also said stuff about others here and has been harassing them too.  You have a keen eye Eric!


----------



## Mojang (May 28, 2015)

I'm not in Canada and i'm definitely not A her . I'm sure the red bike in The picture is my bike before I got it . They were both given to me in their present condition by A former friend and antiques collector. I have several classic Italian race bikes and no room or desire to collect clunker bikes. As it stands today the blue girls bike is SOLD and the red bike parts are pending payment . Thanks to all for helping me with this sale.


----------



## tripple3 (May 28, 2015)

Good for you and buyers. 
Thanks for bringing them here Sir.
I hope you recommend us in the future bike deals.



Mojang said:


> I'm not in Canada and i'm definitely not A her . I'm sure the red bike in The picture is my bike before I got it . They were both given to me in their present condition by A former friend and antiques collector. I have several classic Italian race bikes and no room or desire to collect clunker bikes. As it stands today the blue girls bike is SOLD and the red bike parts are pending payment . Thanks to all for helping me with this sale.


----------



## Dale Alan (May 28, 2015)

.......


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 28, 2015)

Value depends on location, for example, I would expect that merc to hit top dollar in Chapel Hill, NC but poorly in Durham.
Chris


----------



## CWCMAN (May 28, 2015)

RobertRiley, did you purchase those parts off the red bike ?


----------



## Mojang (May 28, 2015)

No it was not Mr. Riley . Once again I would like to thank all those who helped me determine the actual true value of both bikes , It was with there help I was able to sell them quickly. The buyers names and the transaction details are between myself and the buyer unless they decide to make it known. The bikes & parts are SOLD and there is nothing left or available.  Can A moderator please delete this post to avoid more questions or requests for bike parts. Thanks


----------



## SuperTaco67 (May 28, 2015)

Well that was entertaining.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 28, 2015)

Mojang said:


> No it was not Mr. Riley . Once again I would like to thank all those who helped me determine the actual true value of both bikes , It was with there help I was able to sell them quickly. The buyers names and the transaction details are between myself and the buyer unless they decide to make it known. The bikes & parts are SOLD and there is nothing left or available.  Can A moderator please delete this post to avoid more questions or requests for bike parts. Thanks





sure looks and sounds like the scam set up here.


----------



## Mojang (May 28, 2015)

Well honestly Jeff , The only one who may have come close to being scammed would have been me , Simply because of my lack of knowledge.  If not for the help of those advising me from offers that were well below fair market value I may have short changed myself.   thank you Jeff for your concern.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 28, 2015)

Mojang said:


> I have several classic Italian race bikes and no room or desire to collect clunker bikes.



"Clunker bikes"? Instead of worrying about deleting the thread, maybe you should just walk out the same door you came in.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 28, 2015)

Mojang said:


> Well honestly Jeff , The only one who may have come close to being scammed would have been me , Simply because of my lack of knowledge.  If not for the help of those advising me from offers that were well below fair market value I may have short changed myself.   thank you Jeff for your concern.





Well quite frankly "Mojang" you're just data. And  a new name without a face, personality and tracking info. so, far as I'm concerned, odds are higher you're a fraud too.  

I'd never make an offer to data.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 28, 2015)

I smelled a rat early. It was bogus from the get go.

I bet no known caber will step up and say that in fact, they purchased the bike or parts....


----------



## Mojang (May 28, 2015)

I sure didn't mean to ruffle any feathers here . clunkers or Klunker's is a nick name for beach cruiser bikes or balloon tire bikes coined by guys like Gary Fisher , Tom Ritchey and Joe breeze , the guys who invented the " mountain bike " . As much as the bikes are old and cool and valuable there just not of interest to me .  I only came here for help in the value of what I wanted to sell . As it stands I got some low offers and some great offers and I got some help from some very decent guys , And during the whole process I managed to make some deals. I say Fantastic , Apparently Jeff see's things differently . As much as I'm glad to have been here last night I don't think It's the social hotspot for me.    There sure is a big difference in the overall attitude compared to last evening . So what exactly do you need or want from me Jeff ? my phone number ? Email verification ? drivers license ? Or just your general approval to be here ? Sorry Jeff if I don't meet your approval I'm just A quiet senior who likes to be mostly private. Also Jeffrey if anyone got scammed you will hear all about it I'm sure .Thanks again all


----------



## Jeff54 (May 28, 2015)

Mojang said:


> I sure didn't mean to ruffle any feathers here . clunkers or Klunker's is a nick name for beach cruiser bikes or balloon tire bikes coined by guys like Gary Fisher , Tom Ritchey and Joe breeze , the guys who invented the " mountain bike " . As much as the bikes are old and cool and valuable there just not of interest to me .  I only came here for help in the value of what I wanted to sell . As it stands I got some low offers and some great offers and I got some help from some very decent guys , And during the whole process I managed to make some deals. I say Fantastic , Apparently Jeff see's things differently . As much as I'm glad to have been here last night I don't think It's the social hotspot for me.    There sure is a big difference in the overall attitude compared to last evening . So what exactly do you need or want from me Jeff ? my phone number ? Email verification ? drivers license ? Or just your general approval to be here ? Sorry Jeff if I don't meet your approval I'm just A quiet senior who likes to be mostly private. Also Jeffrey if anyone got scammed you will hear all about it I'm sure .Thanks again all





 Mr. Mis. Data, the reality of this world, even when you was a young pup is, scams are perpetrated all of the time..

and in today's data world, sites like this, all collector sites get regular visitations by fly-by-night scams..



nobody needs to be 'old' to know this, it's a fact of man kind, civilization. . 

So, anybody who deals with a newbie "Data" is taking a big risk..


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 28, 2015)

Clap,clap,clap. Good job guys!!! You sure know how to welcome a newbie... Smh


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (May 28, 2015)

If that was a legit person trying to sell a couple bikes, that was kind of a lame runoff IMO.


----------

